# Goat tying... With a.. Chicken?



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Thoughts in order

1) LOL

2) Wow poor chicken, or goat.

3) She's not really going to get suitable practice imo. A chicken is NOT similar to a goat.

4) A chicken is much more likely to hurt itself than a goat (I would assume it flaps it's wings and thrashes while a goat may move all "extremities" would be tied)

Not sure I love the idea of a goat either.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

That is creative, but I have to feel sorry for the poor chicken.

My daughter walks her chicken on a leash, she made a little harness for her out of para-cord and she has gotten used to wearing it. But I cannot imagine staking the poor thing in place, running up to it and tying its feet together, that just seems mean.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I echo the other poster's sentiments -- bad deal for the chicken (and not any better for the unfortunate goat who finds itself in that situation).

You might be better off to rig up some sort of dummy goat from odds and ends of old clothes and stuffing; stand it up and then do the gallop up to it followed by tossing to the ground.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I wouldn't use a chicken, not even comparable to tying a goat. Like the other posted suggested a dummy animal. Maybe even a giant stuffed 4 legged animal to stake and tie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Be more comparable than a chicken!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Like others have said, using a chicken isn't realistic tying practice. She could easily make a run, practice getting off but tie a dummy 
http://www.nrsworld.com/nrs/ty-tuff-goat-tying-dummy-9635

Even though these dummies aren't cheap, it's cheaper than keeping goats, gives the chicken a break and will be more realistic for better practice than a chicken. 
On the dummies the legs are spring loaded, makes you use your legs to scoop the legs together and hold good for good tight tie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't like it. Chickens are too incredibly fragile to do this kind of rough treatment, IMO.


----------



## bodidley7 (Apr 23, 2014)

Exactly. I always feel bad for the chickens


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

So talk to her.


----------



## bodidley7 (Apr 23, 2014)

I do. and I get the whole get out of my business speech,then I pack up and go.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Have you tried approaching it with "this will help you so much more"?

She sounds young..where are her parents?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't see how doing a tie on a chicken would help your goat tie. 

She's get better practice by doing a tie on her own foot (sit with your leg's crossed, like a guy does, and practice your tie on your foot). 

Or get a goat dummy. 

Sounds completely ridiculous to tie a chicken.


----------

